# Disected RF package



## billt (Feb 24, 2005)

I bough a used 03 frontier that has the Rockford Fosgate audio package.
the sub in the rear was dry rotted so i was not able to turn it up too loud.
After waiting 3 weeks for a factory replacement I decided to replace the driver myself. That led me to add a sub amp, which caused me to replace the head unit.

I replaced the 8" stock sub with a JL 8" fit perfectly. I chose not to replace the door speakers because,
1.) Heard from people that have done it and had marginal results.
2.) The RF package speakers are 2 ohm
3.) The RF package speakers have poly not paper cones and
sound pretty good.
4.) The main reason is that I ran out of money to do so.

Everything sounds good but my question is for those who have the Rf package is how loud have you taken it with or without damage?

Thanks


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Turn the volume all the way up so you can blow those stupid crap speakers and get decent ones dude! :loser:


----------



## billt (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey that is an awsome idea!,,Why didn't I think of that? WoW.
I'll get right to it.
Thanks


----------

